# My first hardscape - opinions please...



## Daniel (22 Jan 2014)

Hey guys,

After buying my kit a couple of weeks back, I've finally had time to get stuck in and put my hardscape together. It's an ADA 60p so I found the depth of field quite tricky, but overall I'm pretty happy. Any feedback/ thoughts would be great. It still needs a few final tweaks here and there but I'm just itching now to get it planted up... 

Ps. I'm by no means as good at photography as some of you guys on here so please bare with me! lol


----------



## Lee Sweeting (22 Jan 2014)

I like it, the depth of field looks great. Can't wait to see it planted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

W.O.W. Looks amazing, like a prehistoric canyon.


----------



## darren636 (22 Jan 2014)

Yeah. That's really quite arresting.  Those rocks do look like mini moutains.


----------



## ivydree (22 Jan 2014)

Nice!  
Quite like the path in the middle. 
Looking forward to see it planted though.


----------



## TOO (22 Jan 2014)

Really well done with a good eye for composition.
Thomas


----------



## Daniel (22 Jan 2014)

Thanks guys! I tried really hard to get the perception of depth right, being only 30cm deep I found it tricky. Even with the path I graded the Mekong sand from small to powder towards the rear of the tank. I'm not 100% happy with the path though, going to have a jiggle around with it later today. Generally, I think some of the lines are lost a little bit with the amount of stone in there. I'm hoping if I've planned it right they should be softened to a degree once planted.


----------



## TOO (22 Jan 2014)

Very important, I think, to plant with small plants so as not to ruin the nice sense of scale you have created.

Personally, I am not fan of paths when they become too...well, path like, but that is a matter of taste.

Thomas


----------



## Ady34 (22 Jan 2014)

Really really good hardscape 
Like TOO says keep the scale with the planting and youre onto a winner.
Id maybe be inclined to try taking the sand path and extend it in the right foreground into that dark hole which represents a coastal cove....that may be pretty cool, but could run the risk of being too far biased to the right and also unbalancing the weight of planting. Id give it a go now though just to see before wetting it all up 
Really nice start, looking forward to following a journal?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Daniel (22 Jan 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Id maybe be inclined to try taking the sand path and extend it in the right foreground into that dark hole which represents a coastal cove....that may be pretty cool, but could run the risk of being too far biased to the right and also unbalancing the weight of planting. Id give it a go now though just to see before wetting it all up


 
I had the same thought, I might try it and see what it looks like. I have a feeling like you say, it may well through it off balance.



TOO said:


> Very important, I think, to plant with small plants so as not to ruin the nice sense of scale you have created.


 
The plants I have been initially thinking would be something like this:
Riccia Fluitans
Riccia Rhenana
Pogostemon Helferi _(Maybe a bit too large??)_
Hemianthus Micranthemoides
Hemianthus Calitrichoides "Cuba"
Amblystegium Serpens – Creeping Moss
Taxiphyllum sp. "Peacock" - Peacock Moss
Fissidens Fontanus
Riccardia Graeffei
Taxiphyllum Barbieri – Java Moss

Thoughts???


----------

